# My LP is here!  Take a look!



## AmysAnimals (May 16, 2012)

My lil' guy/gal arrived today.  It's so very tiny.  I now realize I have to go back to Flightless Fruit Flies to feed this one.  -.-  I hate those things.  Oh well, it will be well worth it in the end!  It is so cute!  I tried to get it on my hand for a better picture but it did not want to go.  I think all the pictures are a little blurry, sorry guys but this one is very tiny!  Here it is my LP!


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 16, 2012)

Nice pics.

never tried fruit flies, but they do seem like a pain. Ever try cricket legs?


----------



## Drakk (May 16, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! reminds me of my 5 as kiddos =p


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 16, 2012)

You wont need FFF. Just pull off a crcket leg, remove the skinny part of the leg, then use a razorblade and cut the larger part in half. If you think he is small, you should see C. elegans 2nd instr . Congats on your little guy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Masurai (May 16, 2012)

So cute. I have to quit looking at threads like this, makes me want one so bad lol


----------



## grayzone (May 16, 2012)

follow johns (catfish's) advice. Also, remember that this guy is TINY. im willing to bet sometimes you will look in on it and find the leg still in there but it DID eat, they just cant possibly devour a cricket leg... YET.. just pluck em out the next day, they turn black and stinky quick.  One leg a week is plenty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 17, 2012)

I don't have large crickets I have small crickets for my Purpurea.  Would a leg from a small cricket do?  Do I just throw it in there or do I need to wiggle it around to get the t's attention?


----------



## grayzone (May 17, 2012)

well.. there is no right or wrong answer really.. start with one small one a week, and if it eats try a second. ID try to fatten that thing up as fast as possible. they get cooler the larger they get lol. at that size i would just toss it in there. the t will scavenge it when its quiet, dark, and comes out of the burrow its surely going to make


----------



## RyanW (May 17, 2012)

That guy doesnt look like it has reached 2nd instar to me. I wouldnt feed it until it molts. It will get a lot darker when it goes from 1st to 2nd instar.

I could be wrong, but thats what it looks like to me.

Ryan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (May 17, 2012)

i was kinda thinkin 1st instars too.


----------



## RyanW (May 17, 2012)

Just took a picture of my LP sac. This is the difference between 1st and 2nd instar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (May 17, 2012)

haha.. i always think EWLS and most 1st instars ts look like little spider balloon animals.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 17, 2012)

So I should wait to feed it till it molts?  I kind of thought the same as you two, but again I am still learning.  =) 

Is there anyway to tell when it might molt?  Besides the obvious signs of premolt.


----------



## Furret (May 17, 2012)

what a cutie patootie!


----------



## BrettG (May 17, 2012)

Yep,1st instar...And wow,someone SELLING 1st instars???Unless it was made known to you in the first place,that just seems iffy to me (all my opinion) To me it is not even a successful breeding until they hit 2i......
Just remembered,get that thing back into something small and humid so it does not have any issues molting to 2nd instar.Something in the neighborhood of a 1 oz deli should suffice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MourningGory (May 17, 2012)

Just got one of these little guys myself. Not quite as little as yours though. It's soooo tiny and cute!:laugh:


----------



## paassatt (May 17, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> I don't have large crickets I have small crickets for my Purpurea.  Would a leg from a small cricket do?  Do I just throw it in there or do I need to wiggle it around to get the t's attention?


You don't have to only feed it the legs from a cricket. You can also cut one of your small crickets in half and feed the spider one of the halves. This is what I prefer to do with my tiny ones. I feed them the abdomen half as opposed to the half with the head, because there is more juicy goodness in the abdomen.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 17, 2012)

BrettG said:


> Yep,1st instar...And wow,someone SELLING 1st instars???Unless it was made known to you in the first place,that just seems iffy to me (all my opinion) To me it is not even a successful breeding until they hit 2i......
> Just remembered,get that thing back into something small and humid so it does not have any issues molting to 2nd instar.Something in the neighborhood of a 1 oz deli should suffice.


hmm well, I KNEW how tiny it was so I was pretty aware of what I was getting into.  I just really didn't know it was a 1st instar.  She did not say, though I am okay with that. The person who I bought it from is reputable and I buy from her always, so I trust her with the T's.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 17, 2012)

*My little LP*

So I THINK my little LP burrowed finally but I am not sure.  I don't see any signs of burrowing, but it is very small so it probably didnt leave any tracks.  I am hoping it is burrowed.  I don't see how it could have escaped seeing as the holes are VERRRY tiny.  -.-  I hope it molts soon so I can see it.  lol


----------



## mmfh (May 18, 2012)

Good luck! I'd be terrified to deal with anything that small.


----------



## Hobo (May 18, 2012)

At 1st instar, it shouldn't be burrowing, and I don't think it can climb smooth vertical surfaces at all. It's probably still in there somewhere.
You should just put it in a very small container, keep it humid, have some moist coir/filter paper/paper towel as substrate and wait for it to molt before you do anything else.
The seller didn't tell you they were sending a first instar, or explained it at all?
That seems a bit irresponsible on their part.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 18, 2012)

Hobo said:


> At 1st instar, it shouldn't be burrowing, and I don't think it can climb smooth vertical surfaces at all. It's probably still in there somewhere.
> You should just put it in a very small container, keep it humid, have some moist coir/filter paper/paper towel as substrate and wait for it to molt before you do anything else.
> The seller didn't tell you they were sending a first instar, or explained it at all?
> That seems a bit irresponsible on their part.


Yeah I don't think it was burrowed, I think I just couldn't find it.  lol  My vision isn't picture perfect and having something THAT small is hard to see.  I found it this morning though.  =)  I think I am going to go to the store again and buy something smaller and use paper towels.  I don't think it can get around too well on the coco fiber.  

And no she didn't say it was 1st instar.  It just says on the site, .25" - .35".  So by that I probably could have assumed but me being the person I am I over thought it and though well maybe it's just a real small one.  I never thought it would be 1st instar.  It's all good though, I think I can take care of it.  I've been checking the humidity and such.  The baby seems fine.  Like I said I am going to get a smaller enclosure and use paper towel as substrate for now that way it doesn't hurt itself.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 18, 2012)

*Baby food jar*

I got a new container for the LP.  Put some paper towel bits in there.  I am going to moisten them in a second and put the little LP in it.  Is it okay?  I hope I am doing okay.  The jar I think is perfect for it.  Should I put a piece of fake plant in there too for hiding, or do they not care at 1st instar?  




Here are more pictures, it looks wetter than it actually is in there. I'm sure it will dry out fast though, it's been pretty hot lately.  Although today it's been nice.  

It was tricky trying to get the little one into there but I managed.  








Tell me if it's okay or should I add something else?  Anymore tips?  I'm open to learn more.  =)


----------



## grayzone (May 18, 2012)

i personally would ditch the decor in there.. also, (not sure if this is good advice or not) i would swap out the towelette every 3-4 days or so. Moisture and heat , along with any additional objects (sling included) makes for a perfect breeding ground for bacteria and molds.  It will be a bit of work, but who said this hobby HAS to be easy? Imagine caring for 2000 of these lil guys...

---------- Post added 05-18-2012 at 03:51 PM ----------

IMO , it would be better off in a home made incubator until it hits 2i .. lots of demonstrational vids here and youtube... Levi (crawltech) has an awesome vid or two posted around here somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 18, 2012)

I don't have the "decor" in there for myself to be happy with the enclosure lol I have it in there so the T has something to hide under, but if it is unneeded at this point I will take it out.  Yeah I will definitely swap out the towels so nothing starts growing in there!  Already have that problem with my Versi.  But hopefully I've fixed that.  

Heck, with only 3 tarantulas I think I can manage doing a little extra for this little guy/girl!  lol


----------



## grayzone (May 18, 2012)

true, but there IS a reason most people wont even count 1i slings as successful. Mortality rate is a major factor. Sometimes a sack like Lp can contain upwards of 1000-2000 slings, and potentially end up with like 800 2i. (just an example)........ Again, i dont want to discredit the seller in any way, but i would still care for that sling the same way i would treat EWLS. they are extremely fragile at that state, and seeing how its an already paid for "pet" YOU cant afford to take a loss on the breeders/sellers decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 18, 2012)

hmmm, well that I did not know.  This is why I come on here, to learn.  I didn't pay a lot for the sling but I was excited to get it and it would suck to lose it.  

You don't think if I kept keeping it in the little jar with the moisture and all that it would make it?  You think I should really setup an incubator?


----------



## grayzone (May 18, 2012)

Im not saying you SHOULD or HAVE to, im just saying i personally would. I would also contact jaimie and ask her about it, and try to find out if she could possibly replace it SHOULD THE 1i SLING DIE ( and emphasize the underlined part)... From everything ive ever read about jaimie she is an AMAZING dealer, as well as hobbiest, so im sure she would work with ya .. should the worst happen


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 19, 2012)

Yeah, she is awesome.  I can see about that.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 19, 2012)

Yeah well, I am learning from this experience so maybe it was good I bought a 1st instar.  I just hope it doesn't die.  I would be super bummed.


----------



## grayzone (May 19, 2012)

I , for one, got my fingers crossed for ya... it IS a Lp though lol.. i dont think these CAN die. I will be watching this thread closely


----------



## BrettG (May 19, 2012)

She is a good dealer,quite easy to work with as well. We have never purchased from her,but she has bought hundreds of slings from us in the past.I would discuss this with her,personally.....And as far as incubation,take a SMALL deli cup,fill it halfway with moist peat/coir,and add the sling. You will NOT want much ventilation,our incubators see %100 humidity and I just open the lid every few days to change out any stale/stagnant air...That lil one looks like it has a WAYS before it molts to 2nd instar....And,as mentioned,there can be problems with that molt. I have lost a few hundred slings this year due to them becoming stuck and twisted in the exuvium attempting to make the big jump to 2i....hydration is the KEY.I learned the HARD way......Almost forgot to add,yank out the decor..It poses more risks than anyhting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 19, 2012)

BrettG said:


> She is a good dealer,quite easy to work with as well. We have never purchased from her,but she has bought hundreds of slings from us in the past.I would discuss this with her,personally.....And as far as incubation,take a SMALL deli cup,fill it halfway with moist peat/coir,and add the sling. You will NOT want much ventilation,our incubators see %100 humidity and I just open the lid every few days to change out any stale/stagnant air...That lil one looks like it has a WAYS before it molts to 2nd instar....And,as mentioned,there can be problems with that molt. I have lost a few hundred slings this year due to them becoming stuck and twisted in the exuvium attempting to make the big jump to 2i....hydration is the KEY.I learned the HARD way......Almost forgot to add,yank out the decor..It poses more risks than anyhting...


Thanks, I will try and find a deli cup some where.  I may have to order it so it may not come for a week or so.  I can never find deli cups when I am looking in the stores.  -.-


----------



## grayzone (May 19, 2012)

just go to the deli section at any safeway, albertsons, etc where they have the pre made pasta salads and such.. ask them for one nicely and im sure they would hook ya up. If youre asking them ALL THE TIME, they may refuse


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 19, 2012)

Just use any deli cup, pill bottle, vial, condiment cup, any type of plastic container that is around 1 ounce.


----------



## grayzone (May 19, 2012)

^another great couple of options


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 20, 2012)

I have some vials I can just put it in there but the trick is getting it in there safely.  It doesn't matter if it's tall, right?  I mean it's just a small little vial.


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 20, 2012)

What i use when i put my 1st instar into vials, is a measuring spoon. The one i use is called a "pinch". Very small. Just use something small and similar, scoop up the sling, then lower it in.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 20, 2012)

Jamie just emailed me and informed me that the wrong LP's were sent out.  I kind of had a feeling that was what happened.  So it was a mistake that she sent the first instar.


----------



## grayzone (May 20, 2012)

yeah, accidents CAN happen. That is cool that jaimie contacted you. Im wouldnt imagine she did that intentionally. She IS a highly reputable dealer and im assuming would never do that to make 2$ lol. I have never personally had the pleasure of ordering from her, but i WOULD love to get some Lp slings in my collection.


----------



## Tonys spiders (May 21, 2012)

Hey steven i have tons of LPs, around 50, if you want some
Theyre here for ya. And out of the 50 i have they are fast growers and some are already going from 2i to 3i. So i believe her little lp will be fine, theyre hary lil guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (May 21, 2012)

Hobo said:


> At 1st instar, it shouldn't be burrowing


Since I switched incubators a few months ago, I have seen two different species of _Psalmopoeus_ burrow a little at first instar. A few would inhabit the little burrow and molt in there. I can't speak for other species, just that first instars burrowing isn't out of the realm of possibilties.


----------



## grayzone (May 21, 2012)

Tonys spiders said:


> Hey steven i have tons of LPs, around 50, if you want some
> Theyre here for ya. And out of the 50 i have they are fast growers and some are already going from 2i to 3i. So i believe her little lp will be fine, theyre hary lil guys.


 a PM is on the way


----------



## fatich (May 21, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thread but maybe those pictures can help you.

You can provide small enclosure for you Lasiodora parahybana sling.

First 2 pictures are Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Last picture is Acanthoscurria geniculata.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 21, 2012)

Should I keep the 1st instar on paper towel or should I use coco fiber?  The paper towel will harvest bacteria faster, I know that much and it doesn't hold moisture as long...From what I've been experiencing.  I just didn't think the 1st instar could get around too well on it...But it's a spider soooo it probably can.


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 21, 2012)

Personally, i think its up to you. The 1st instars that i seperate, i keep them on coco fiber. Being you only have 1, you could go with paper towel. It will hold the moisture better, and really should mold or anything, since you wont be feeding yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo (May 21, 2012)

advan said:


> Since I switched incubators a few months ago, I have seen two different species of _Psalmopoeus_ burrow a little at first instar. A few would inhabit the little burrow and molt in there. I can't speak for other species, just that first instars burrowing isn't out of the realm of possibilties.


Really?
Neat! 
You didn't happen to get pics of it, did you?



fatich said:


> I didn't read the whole thread...[/IMG]


The sling in question is still 1st instar.



AmysAnimals said:


> Should I keep the 1st instar on paper towel or should I use coco fiber?  The paper towel will harvest bacteria faster, I know that much and it doesn't hold moisture as long...From what I've been experiencing.  I just didn't think the 1st instar could get around too well on it...But it's a spider soooo it probably can.


They will probably harbor the same amount of bacteria. It doesn't really matter what substrate you use, just as long as you can maintain a humid environment until it molts. It should just be substrate and nothing else, to help you monitor him easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, I'll just keep it on paper towel.  I need to switch out today, in fact I need to track the days I put paper towel so I don't forget and have it get moldy or something.  I know I'm not feeding it yet but still, it might get some mildew.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 21, 2012)

I switched the LP into a small vial.  I hope it's okay.  I misted it some to get the humidity up.   I decided to go with coco fiber instead, since it's easier to keep up with IMO.  




Vial next to a nickel just to show size.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 21, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> I switched the LP into a small vial.  I hope it's okay.  I misted it some to get the humidity up.   I decided to go with coco fiber instead, since it's easier to keep up with IMO.
> 
> View attachment 103744
> 
> ...


Is it trying to burrow?  Is this why I couldn't find it the other day in its other enclosure?  haha


----------



## grayzone (May 21, 2012)

yea.. thats it making tunnels.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 21, 2012)

I thought it would be too small to do this.


----------



## Sukai94 (May 22, 2012)

We had a shipping snafu where the wrong LP were pulled from the incubator. It was a simple mistake and I should have not have left them where they were easily mistaken for what should have gone out. It is totally my fault. I have had a talk with Vic and Leon to make sure it will not happen again as well as rearranged the incubators (and my whole house for those who follow my FB lol)

The situation has been dealt with and those few effected have been generously compensated. If you are not directly effected please do not bug me (pun intended) about this. 

Amy, your sling looks like it is doing great. It is a little fighter and I hope the best for it  I think of the little guy/gal bouncing around the vial while shipping it is almost comical. She is so round like a little cream colored ball. Her brothers and sisters are partying minus a few. Please keep me updated on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IrishPolishman (May 22, 2012)

I chopped my crickets in half.  It was much easier.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 22, 2012)

Sukai94 said:


> We had a shipping snafu where the wrong LP were pulled from the incubator. It was a simple mistake and I should have not have left them where they were easily mistaken for what should have gone out. It is totally my fault. I have had a talk with Vic and Leon to make sure it will not happen again as well as rearranged the incubators (and my whole house for those who follow my FB lol)
> 
> The situation has been dealt with and those few effected have been generously compensated. If you are not directly effected please do not bug me (pun intended) about this.
> 
> Amy, your sling looks like it is doing great. It is a little fighter and I hope the best for it  I think of the little guy/gal bouncing around the vial while shipping it is almost comical. She is so round like a little cream colored ball. Her brothers and sisters are partying minus a few. Please keep me updated on it


People were bugging you about this??  I sure hope not.  That would be unfair as I did try to inform people that it was a mistake after I found out.  
Glad you made it clear, though.  

I will definitely keep you and everyone else updated on my sling!  So far it's doing well.

Thank you!


----------



## Theist 17 (May 22, 2012)

It's awesome to see people have a good attitude about this. I hope everything goes excellently for your LP.


----------



## beaker41 (May 25, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> I now realize I have to go back to Flightless Fruit Flies to feed this one.  -.-  I hate those things.


 Check out Tribolium confusum the flour beetle. adult beetles are about 1/8" and have a very high chitin content. From what I've read super easy to culture and completely dry so probably no mites or fungus to worry about. I'm gonna try to get some, the last place I tried was out of stock. 
Seems I went to a few winter camps as a kid where these showed up in the oatmeal at the cafeteria, perhaps I should drive to McCall...


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 25, 2012)

Thanks, I don't need to worry about feeding though until it molts apparently.


----------

